# Back problemes and weight problemes HELP!!



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

That, my friend is called a hunters bump. It's cause by trauma to the spine, usually as a foal. Normally opit does not affect the horses way of going, but if it's getting worse and worse you might want to have a vet check it. Hold on I'll look up a good article. And as for his weight, he may need a high fat grain. i Ike triple crown senior, myself. Have you treated for ulcers?


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh, excuse me it is the pelvis not the spine, oops! Cause And Effect Of Hunter's Bump In The Horse


----------



## megstwoIDpal (Oct 11, 2013)

my horse also has a hunter's bump...just as the above poster said...he was broken too early and it shows in other parts of his body as well...he's a little hard to get a proper saddle fit on but it's never affected his ability to do anything including jumping, running barrels, yeilding the hindquarters and front end, stopping on a dime or galloping full out. but what exactly do you mean by worse? more tender in the area?


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I would have a fecal egg count on him. He may have parasites that are resistant to your worming program, particularly if he is being wormed on a rotation with the same wormer without an egg count being done. 

For the back, a saddle fitter may be the best option. For the lameness after shoeing I would change farriers. Your horse should not be lame after the farrier visits.


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Chickenoverlord Thank you sooooo much! I will read that article tomorrow morning! 

megstwoIDpal Thank you so much this was very helpful. The bump (Hunters bump) seams to be getting more noticeable... It doesn't seam to heart him, I was thinking about getting a horse chiropractor out. You said that the results of being broke to early shows in other parts of your horses body, like where? 

Rookie hi, my saddle could fit the slightest bit better (I use a wither bump which makes it fit well) but it seams that as the people above menchained that he has a Hunters Bump. My farrier is a 5 star world class/champion farrier and he works on the rest of our 11 horses and they never have lameness issues so I'm pretty positive that Sunny's lameness is just because he is a little sensitive with his white feet. Thank you sooo much for you reply to this forum!!!! All the input I can get is extremely helpful.


----------



## megstwoIDpal (Oct 11, 2013)

megstwoIDpal Thank you so much this was very helpful. The bump (Hunters bump) seams to be getting more noticeable... It doesn't seam to heart him, I was thinking about getting a horse chiropractor out. You said that the results of being broke to early shows in other parts of your horses body, like where? 
[/QUOTE]

his back is just slightly swayed and he's a little over in the knee. I usually just massage him real well all throughout his topline and he hasn't had any issues. has your horse lost any topline muscling? maybe the bump isn't changing but area around it could be. but you could certainly have a chiropractor or a vet out to make sure hell be okay


----------

